# Commentary on my crazy dog.



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Humor me...



OK, so here's Thor on a typical day. As I am pulling on my socks, he pushes in and pulls them off my feet. He will grab my hat and run around with it. Feeding time---he has a ritual--- he jumps on Buffy, he pins her, she pins him and they roll around while I put their food bowls down. He steals clothing from the laundry basket and dresser. He is constantly grinning, makes him look silly. If I told you he was a working dog you would probably say "Yeah, right. That googootz?" Yes, he is a real googootz. Until I bring him into the field. 



As soon as he gets out of the truck in the field, he changes. No more googootz. Now strictly business. Looking out into the field, scanning things. I can't believe the change. 



Is your field dog also a googootz?


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

Yes, Our sweet little Miah is 18 months old. She is the perfect inside dog. She wakes us up in the am licking our faces. She goes downstairs and sits quietly for me to put her collar on wagging her tail. I feed her and the others and afterwards I tell her to go outside and poop and pee. She basically does that on command. I come home from work and let her out of the crate and she jumps up and gives me kisses. She goes out and poops and pees like a good dog. On the inside she is so laid back and basically perfect. We go train and she is perfectly steady and doesn't move. She watches the birds very well and has great line manners. She is a complete pleasure to train with no issues at her age, if there are corrections she takes them well. We come home and she lays at out feet or sits on the couch and watches TV. When I say Miah nighty night time she goes upstairs and jumps on the bed and goes to sleep. You are saying wow such a nice dog!!!!

SUNDAY: Derby Day: Getting ready to run, airing was fine, pooped on command etc. In the holding blind she was very calm and relaxed. THEN: She heard DOG TO THE LINE!! The monster broke out. Dragged me to the line, finally sat on my right. She looked over the birds like usual, locked in real good on the long bird so I called for bird #1, to make a long story a little shorter, Controlled break on bird #1, Controlled break on the flyer, nailed the flyer, wouldn't come back to my right so I let her come and sit on my left because I didn't want a fight. She locked in on the memory bird ears were up, broke before I sent her, went 60 yrds with a great line, made a L turn back to the flyer. This sweet little dog who is so calm and level headed turned into a total nut case. Dogs will be dogs!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Lee


Exactly: "Dogs will be dogs!".


----------

